# Where to buy ADA Aqua soil.



## astrea (Oct 29, 2006)

Any reccomendations on where to buy this stuff?


----------



## riverrat (Jul 14, 2005)

You can find it here Aqua Design Amano USA/ADGshop.com- now available in the U.S.A, prouldy offered by Aquarium Design Group. The finest planted aquarium products.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I'm fairly certain there are websites which sell it aswell.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Too bad its not more available in LFS's. Shipping is expensive.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

ringram said:


> Too bad its not more available in LFS's. Shipping is expensive.


Yea, but trust me, I only found it in 1 LFS, and it was much more expensive (~40) Still, not a bad deal compared with EC or Flourite since the 9 litres is worth 2 - 3 bags.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Hmm, I have really been thinking about ADA aquasoil since its talked so highly about here, so I just calculated what it would cost for my new project, the 150XH (same 4'x2' footprint like a 120g). Figuring an average depth of about 5" I figured I'd need about 90 liters. At $26 per 9L from the sight linked above thats $260! Yeeks. Not including shipping. Hopefully there is a cheaper source online somewhere??? Flourite will run me ~$180, but I was hoping for the black-look and hear so may good things about ADA. Well I guess $80 difference isnt too bad if its actually better... after shipping though I'd have probably $300 or more in the dang substrate.:eek5:


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

crazy loaches said:


> Hmm, I have really been thinking about ADA aquasoil since its talked so highly about here, so I just calculated what it would cost for my new project, the 150XH (same 4'x2' footprint like a 120g). Figuring an average depth of about 5" I figured I'd need about 90 liters. At $26 per 9L from the sight linked above thats $260! Yeeks. Not including shipping. Hopefully there is a cheaper source online somewhere??? Flourite will run me ~$180, but I was hoping for the black-look and hear so may good things about ADA. Well I guess $80 difference isnt too bad if its actually better... after shipping though I'd have probably $300 or more in the dang substrate.:eek5:


You definitely don't need that much Aquasoil, 10 bags (90L) is even more then needed for a 180 gallon (6' x 2' layout). According to the tank/aquasoil chart on ADGshop, substrate depth comes out to be just over 3" with powersand. So you'll need 5 9L bags with powersand.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

i have a 120 with that footprint and used only 5 bags of ADA, also stick with the standard AS and dont use any of the powder type as its too light and tends for fly around alot in the current, and compacts as well. good luck, my HC and erios grow like mad in the the stuff.


----------



## Derekj03 (Nov 5, 2006)

Anybody have an idea of how many liters i would need for 55g standard 48" tank? Thanks -Derel


----------



## Marc (Oct 13, 2004)

Derekj03 said:


> Anybody have an idea of how many liters i would need for 55g standard 48" tank? Thanks -Derel


4-9L bags will be enough.


also ADG is not the only place you can buy ADA products. check out Aqua forest in San Francisco.

aquaforestaquarium.com


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

If 5 9L bags is enough for a 48x24 tank, I would assume that a 48x13 (55g) would only need about 3. My tank is 48x18 (90g) and folks have been saying that 4 is about right for that.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

dhavoc said:


> i have a 120 with that footprint and used only 5 bags of ADA, also stick with the standard AS and dont use any of the powder type as its too light and tends for fly around alot in the current, and compacts as well. good luck, my HC and erios grow like mad in the the stuff.


You didnt mention how deep your substrate was? When I mentioned I needed 10 bags I was using a 5" depth like I mentioned and calculated it out - its not rocket science, just simple math, unless 9L is innacurate for what one bag of AquaSoil fills. Most people are happy with half the depth I want, that might explain why you use 5 bags and I calculate 10 bags.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

Go with Aqua Design Amano USA/ADGshop.com- now available in the U.S.A, prouldy offered by Aquarium Design Group. The finest planted aquarium products.

Great service, great shipping rates. Run by the Senske Brothers who own Aquarium Design Group and use ADA products all the time. They are EXTREMELY knowledgeable regarding planted aquaria and will answer all of your questions you may have about using the ADA products. If you talk to them tell them Wood says hello  They are really cool guys.


-Ryan


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

If you go with ADGshop.com I would look into buying bags in groups of 3 9L bags . When shipping to arizona anyways the shipping per bag is cheapest when you order 3 9L bags. Also check out aquaforestaquarium.com. There shipping is also cheapest when buying 3 bags (must have to do with weight levels) but was like $4 cheaper then ADG. When buying and ADA tank though Aquaforest HANDS DOWN. For a 90cm tank it was literally $100 cheaper shipping through Aquaforest.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

good to know aquaforestaquarium shipping is cheaper.
i hate how you have to register there just to find out
how much the shipping will be.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

3 9L bags fit nicely into the boxes that they come in and that's probably the reason why shipping/cost is more favorable that way.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Ya I got my 3 bags yesterday and noticed that they did fit nicely into the box. Still though 6 is more expensive i belive...o well whatever. They do ship REALLY fast though I ordered this stuff on monday morning and got it last night (Wed)


----------



## elpezpr (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi. Is there any other site that sell/ship them. I want to try it and they don't ship to where I live (PR).


----------



## thatguy (Oct 11, 2005)

Ive gotten all my ADA stuff from the Lo Brothers at Aquaforest.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Besides the two places discussed above, I havent seen it for sale anywhere.


----------



## Ankit (Dec 15, 2006)

For those of you needing to order large quantities of it... have you contacted adgshop.com and asked if they'll cut you a deal of any kind?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

Shipping costs are not flat rate. It's less expensive for the the person in AZ to get it shipped from CA then TX due to distance. For people in the east it may be less from TX then from CA. Both places should be paying the same rates to UPS for similar distances for the same weight. So before you flat out say that X is less then Y on shipping it behooves you to check the distance from the shipper.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

oblongshrimp said:


> If you go with ADGshop.com I would look into buying bags in groups of 3 9L bags . When shipping to arizona anyways the shipping per bag is cheapest when you order 3 9L bags.


I'm sure this is because there are 3 bags to a box. I recently went to AF and bought 5 bags and there were 3 bags in one box and 2 in the other...4 bags would require them to send 2 boxes instead of one. That would bump up the shipping quite a bit.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Yes, thats been said already.


----------



## Kyle H (Sep 27, 2008)

sorry to bring up an old thread but does anyone know what the dimensions of the ADA boxes that they ship the soil in are? the reason I am asking is because I'm having a friend ship three bags of aqua soil that i left in California all the way to me here in Boston and I would like to know that the ideal box size to pack three 9 liter bags in.


----------



## DSM009 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a 55gal how many liter of aqua soil should I buy?


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a 55 Long (48x13x20), and I bought two 6L bags of M Power Sand Special and 5 9L bags of Amazonia 1 from ADG.

AFA was out of the Amazonia (just recently received their new shipment).

I used 4 bags of Amazonia and both bags of Power Sand. My tank has a minimum of 4" of substrate at the lowest points.

Getting back to ADG, Jeff's prices with shipping were actually cheaper than it would've cost me to walk in AFA and purchase in-store.

I've bought tons of Aquasoil, tanks, rocks, driftwood, plants, and supplies from AFA, but Jeff's prices are hard to beat.


----------



## DSM009 (Jun 15, 2010)

you have website from Jeffs? and thank again


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

DSM009 said:


> you have website from Jeffs? and thank again


The choice of substrate really depends on what you want to do with your tank.

http://www.adgshop.com/


----------



## DSM009 (Jun 15, 2010)

Mr. Fisher said:


> The choice of substrate really depends on what you want to do with your tank.
> 
> http://www.adgshop.com/


thnk you for your help


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Mr. Fisher said:


> I have a 55 Long (48x13x20), and I bought two 6L bags of M Power Sand Special and 5 9L bags of Amazonia 1 from ADG.
> 
> AFA was out of the Amazonia (just recently received their new shipment).
> 
> ...


Seems like a lot of soil for a 55 long. I used 3.5 bags 9 liter bags of Amazonia I in each of my 50 gallon long tanks (same footprint), no power sand for me. Substrate is 3.5" to 5" deep

I ordered from Aquaforest both times. Shipping was way cheaper than if I had ordered from ADG and the total price also cheaper despite my having to pay CA sales tax on the order. $84 for three 9 liter bags, $15.74 shipping plus $7.14 tax for a total of $106.88. This was cheaper than if I had gone to AFA to pick it up and I didn't have to pay for two toll bridges, gas and parking. The online price of the product is reduced to compensate for the shipping charges.

If anyone is thinking of ordering from Aquaforest they just re-stocked lots of products including Amazonia I.


----------

